# Tutal



## Inglip

What does the word Tuttal mean?

It's from a Tagalog story book I bought. The sentence is:

"Maybe, pero kapag hindi mo ibinigay ang number mo, tatamarin na siguro akong umattend sa subject ni Mrs. Ignacio. Tutal, boring namang magturo iyon."

I translate this to:

Maybe, but if you don't give your number, I'm not going to attended Mrs. Ignacio's  class/subject.( Tutal ), the teaching there is also boring.

I don't know if that is a perfect translation, but I hope I at least get the jist of this story .

Thanks!


----------



## 082486

tutal = maybe it's just an expression.

You can try...

Maybe, but if you will not give your number, probably I won't feel like attending Mrs. Ignacio's subject anymore. (I may get lazy attending Mrs. Ignacio's subject. Since/Anyway, she's boring when she teach. or Since/Anyway, her teaching is boring. 

I can't think of the exact translation for "tatamarin" (future tense of tamad)
It comes from the word tamad which means lazy.


----------



## DotterKat

*Tutal* is an adverb that best translates to *besides, furthermore, moreover, since, anyway*, etc. In your example, it modifies the sentence or clause before it in the sense of giving additional information in support of it.

"Maybe, pero kapag hindi mo ibinigay ang number mo, tatamarin na siguro  akong umattend sa subject ni Mrs. Ignacio. Tutal, boring namang magturo  iyon."

Maybe, but if you don't give (me) your (phone) number, I won't feel inclined to attend Mrs. Ignacio's class; _*besides*_, she's boring (I find her style of teaching boring).

The last portion introduced by the adverb _besides_ can be in the form of a clause (separated by a semicolon) or a separate sentence. In either case, it modifies the previous clause or sentence.


----------



## Inglip

Thanks guys!


----------



## mataripis

Inglip said:


> What does the word Tuttal mean?
> 
> It's from a Tagalog story book I bought. The sentence is:
> 
> "Maybe, pero kapag hindi mo ibinigay ang number mo, tatamarin na siguro akong umattend sa subject ni Mrs. Ignacio. Tutal, boring namang magturo iyon."
> 
> I translate this to:
> 
> Maybe, but if you don't give your number, I'm not going to attended Mrs. Ignacio's  class/subject.( Tutal ), the teaching there is also boring.
> 
> I don't know if that is a perfect translation, but I hope I at least get the jist of this story .
> 
> Thanks!


Tutal= the reason is      This word is puzzle to me if its Tagalog or English(total)(The end product)  other Tagalog term for this is "Gayon din naman"/Ganon naman pala.


----------

